# Where are you guys going for boxing day?



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm going to go to Yorkdale's Holts and Harry Rosen to see if I can pick up some nice clothes, then drive over to Vaughan Mills for the Lacoste Outlet store. I am then going to finish off my day at Frank's Aquarium's 50% off CRS sale 

How about you guys?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Probably going to clean the guns and take them to a friends place for some range time.

Is there a listing of what Franks reg prices on the items he has for sale? What's his boxing day items list? May stop over along the way.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Lol no idea what I need yet, but I'll know it if and when I see it!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I'll be at SUM, that's it. Hopefully the mighty Aphrodite will make it to Lasenza...


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

50seven said:


> I'll be at SUM, that's it. Hopefully the mighty Aphrodite will make it to Lasenza...


That's like a guys dream and a torture at the same time on Boxing Day.  Hope she has her gloves on.... some girls area scary when the sales are on in the stores.


----------

